# la Banque Postale



## alibo (11 Février 2008)

bonjour à tous !
voici quelques jours que, sans que j'ai en rien modifié quoi que ce soit, je ne peux plus accéder à mes comptes sur le site de la banque postale : j'ai un message d'erreur "authentification impossible..." et ceci aussi bien avec SAFARI qu'avec FIREFOX  
bizarrement, je n'ai ce problème qu'avec l'IMac G5 ; tout fonctionne avec le PB G4, tout deux tournant avec 10,4,11 et connectés via AIRPORT et avec les mêmes réglages !!!!!
quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à résoudre ce (petit) problème ?
merci d'avance...


----------



## ambrine (11 Février 2008)

Essaye de vider le cache de Safari dans le menu "Safari"


----------



## alibo (11 Février 2008)

statu quo, hélas !


----------



## ambrine (11 Février 2008)

Essaye de voir s'il existe un cookie pour le site de la banque et détruit le.

Chez moi j'en ai trouvé 5! ils ont videopost dans leur nom.


----------



## alibo (12 Février 2008)

apparemment aucun cookie avec videoposte !


----------



## ambrine (12 Février 2008)

essayes une recherche juste avec "post".


----------



## alibo (13 Février 2008)

finalement, j'en suis revenu aux fondamentaux : un coup d'ONYX   et c'est reparti ! je touche du bois....


----------



## ambrine (13 Février 2008)

Bonne nouvelle!!!


----------



## Barbibul (19 Février 2008)

bonsoir,


j'ai le même pb mais après un passage d'onyx, toujours pareil
une idée ?


----------



## giga64 (19 Février 2008)

Barbibul a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> 
> j'ai le même pb mais après un passage d'onyx, toujours pareil
> une idée ?


 
Mais encore ?

Dans l'onglet Nettoyage/Internet, tu as bien coché les options Informations des formulaires et Cookies (désactivées par défaut) avant d'exécuter ?

Lance les scripts de maintenance et la réparation des autorisations (bien que ce n'est pas un PB d'autorisations à mon avis) ça peut pas faire de mal...

Si t'as déjà fais tout ça, pas d'autre idée... :rose: 

@+


----------



## Barbibul (21 Février 2008)

pas mieux ?


----------



## Barbibul (21 Février 2008)

j'ai trouvé via firefox :
onglet vie privé
cookie
exception, entrer l'adresse "ws.videoposte.com
fermer et relancer firefox

  

par safari ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2008)

Petite remontée de sujet  le nouveau site de la banque postale s'affiche-t-il correctement sur vos navigateurs ? Merci


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Novembre 2008)

Heu...
C'est très laid, mais ça a l'air d'être d'origine.
Sinon, y'a un gros pavé blanc avec des onglets numérotés 1;2;3 qui tient la moitié de la page.
Firefox 3.0.3


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2008)

Ici pas de problème, Safari, 3.1.2 et Mac OS X 10.5.5


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup   visiblement ils ont encore des cours à prendre  On va voir d'ici quelques jours si ça s'arrange


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ici pas de problème, Safari, 3.1.2 et Mac OS X 10.5.5


Idem pour moi.


----------



## kabeha (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Je fais remonter le sujet, depuis quelques jours, impossible d'accéder au site de la Banque Postale depuis Safari ou Camino.
J'ai vider les caches, supprimer les cookies, passer Onyx, rien n'y fait. Par contre, depuis le navigateur intégré dans iCompta, aucun problème 
Aucun problème non plus avec Firefox sur le PC
Si quelqu'un a une piste, merci d'avance.


----------



## Madalvée (18 Mars 2010)

Si c'est depuis un mobile, l'accès a changé : www.labanquepostale.mobi


----------



## kabeha (18 Mars 2010)

Non non, depuis iMac SL


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mars 2010)

Safari 4.04, SnowLeo 10.6.2, je viens de tester à l'instant, ça va bien.

As tu essayé dans une autre session ? Avec un autre logiciel que Safari / Camino ?


----------



## kabeha (18 Mars 2010)

Je n'ai pas d'autres sessions, et comme je l'ai écrit, avec le navigateur qui est intégré dans le logiciel de compta perso "iCompta" (excellent  ), j'accède au site sans problème.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h34 ----------

C'est bon, problème résolu. C'était tout bête, c'est l'adresse du site qui a changé :

de "https://www.particuliers.labanquepostale.fr/index.html" c'est devenu "https://www.labanquepostale.fr/index.html" 
et comme je passais par un favori enregistré dans ma barre de marque-pages :rose::rateau:
Désolé pour le dérangement


----------

